# Goat Seizures?



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

My kid goat seems to have really bad seizures sometimes. Just right after he eats, but usually only if it has been longer then usual. He just had a really really bad one. He falls down and can't move his legs, he screams really loud, and shakes. I picked him up immediately and then it last for like 45 seconds. It was really really scary. He has had them before but usually for only like 10 seconds. Has anyone ever had this before? What can seizures in goat kids mean?


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Sounds just like what my kids were doing. They needed copper. It stopped the seizures dead in its tracks. Get some copper capsules at the health food store for immediate treatment. They are tiny capsules so probably two of the small capsules. Repeat in a few days. Then look into copper bolusing depending on the age of your kid.


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

Laverne said:


> Sounds just like what my kids were doing. They needed copper. It stopped the seizures dead in its tracks. Get some copper capsules at the health food store for immediate treatment. They are tiny capsules so probably two of the small capsules. Repeat in a few days. Then look into copper bolusing depending on the age of your kid.


Thank you so much, I'll have to get them ASAP, he just had another one and fell down the stairs  I was so scared! I hope this works.


----------

